

P2P insurance question, need to interview for an entrepreneurship class - ensophic

Assuming a peer to peer insurance company existed, what do you think it ought to look like? Would you use it? If so, how?<p>Thanks.
======
amrithk
Thats interesting.

I would say something like the credit-default swap market where you have
individuals or institutions agreeing to insure new and existing debt. As we
have seen, it would be a mess unless the P2P insurance company maintained a
registry recording the transactions entered by the various parties.

